# 2nd Year Giveaway



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello All, 3rd of JUN 2012 I'll be completing 2 years in SSF. Celebrating it with a giveaway. Winner will be getting above DARK HUNTER 304 stainless steel slingshot.

- All Members who registered before 17th MAY 2012 are welcome to post (including Vendors, MODs & Admin







)
- Just post "I m in" for participate
- Closing date JUN 2nd 2012 Midnight GMT.
- Winner drawn randomly by my kids and announced on 3rd JUN


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

me too! looking forward to your anniversary Irfan................. that is a cool sling!

remember the children call me uncle


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats on 2yrs! You're a valuable asset around here for sure.
I'm in!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I m in


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

That sling is killer, I'm in.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Irfan, count me in also. Congrats.
Philly


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in. man, that's nice!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Time flies when you're in a coma .... I'm in!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well done on 2 years!

*insert obligatory I'm in comment here*


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on 2 years! Give yourself a *pat on the back*










How can i miss out, on this awesome opportunity.
I'm in!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

I m in


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I m in


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in
Thx


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Two great years! Congrats!

Oh yeah, I'm in!


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats....I'm in


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

oh man thats sexy!!!(awkward) I'M IN!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

I m in!!!

congrats on two years!!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in.

Congrats on 2 years.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity...I`m in!...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in.

For anyone who doesn't know, Irfan designed my Avatar.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in, it's a pleasure to know you!


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Oh yes, I'm in.
what a great looking prize and congrats on 2 years.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in :-D

Sweet looking Slingy and congrats on the 2yr anniversary!!

Jay


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Please count me in to.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

im in too 
congrats on 2 yrs !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Im in ! congratulations on 2 years . very generous of you to have this giveaway .


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

hehe this could end up being the busiest posting to date.
but I'm in!!


----------



## samcro NC (Nov 8, 2010)

I m in
from new caledonia


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

congrats on your 2yr aniversery bro!

thats a beautiful ss ur giving away there! very generous!

and uh... b4 i forget.... i'm in!!!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

congratulations my friend







Hope you will be here for a long long time. Im in btw


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Jumping on the bandwagon, thats a stunner e~shot


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in thanks irfan


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Count me in please!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Anniversary ! I'M IN


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

that looks nice with the pinky hole. I'm in


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on 2 years!

I'm in.


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in, congrats on the anniversary
Melvin


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

im in


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in -- it's been a great 2 yrs, bud!


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy almost anniversary. I'm in


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_I'm in! Enjoyed your input the last 2 years!_


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

classy catapult " _*im in*_ "

thanks for the opotunity

Alex H


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

i'm in!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm in. Congratulations.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...i`m in, too.







Greetings to Sri Lanka !


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

You have been a positive and great contributor to this forum, happy anni. I'm in.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am in, thanks


----------



## termite (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Thirston (Jan 14, 2012)

I m in


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I think it would be the perfect gift ...

My birthday is on June 3 LOL!

You have to think too much, lol!


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very generous of you. I am in.


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

I am in. Thanks.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

2years? boy does time fly pal!

"Im in"


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

"I m in"

Congratulations on anniversary!!!
YEAH BABY!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance and I hope your here for many more years.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll take one of those, to go please?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Count me in! And HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## jveld (Apr 22, 2012)

I m in


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm in.

Many thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks for being here, and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on 2 and many more to come. Count me in.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Please count me in!


----------



## robirt55 (May 17, 2012)

I'm In, as well! a little late though =/


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

I'm in ,I hope


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looking catapult! Nice photo too, did you take that Irfan? I'm in please


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in.

All my ss stuff is in storage. If am lucky enuf to win then I'll have one to enjoy again.








for doin the drawing!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks for the option irfan. im in


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Congrats on the milestone. Im in as well*


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in

And thanx...........

DF in NY


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sweet milestone...Irfan. and generous as usual

Im in

LGD


----------



## Slinger0447 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm in thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

im in .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check the winner here


----------

